

Small Business Email Marketing - data6057

What is the best small business email marketing platform service? (iContact, Constant Contact, Vertical Response, or Emma) Or is there a better alternative?
======
philiphodgen
I use (and am happy with) <http://madmimi.com>

~~~
data6057
Thanks for the link!

